# Travelling for a long period on a budget...



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello all, my name is Justin.

My wife and I have been planning to do this for a while, and now that we both work for ourselves and are saving up a decent amount of money we will be ready for a pretty long, extended vacation sometime around March of next year.

We're wanting to go down through Mexico and Central America... possibly South America.

We're hoping to stay 'off the beaten path' and places where a room for a few nights (or a month) are extremely affordable. We're not wanting to go to or be around 'touristy' places... we're cool being immersed in the culture. Coastal (on either of the Gulf of California OR Gulf of Mexico sides) would be nice but not completely neccessary if you have other places to suggest.

Can't wait to hear from any of you.

Cheers,

~ Justin


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buses are economical in Mexico. Cheapest rooms will be in hotels near the bus stations. Street food can be good. It will be easy if you speak Spanish; if not, you will gravitate to the 'tourist zones' and spend a lot more money.


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks RVGringo.

Is it possible to find rooms, apartments, small houses or studios for rent in smaller towns? Some places we may only want to stay for a night or two (hotel/motel should be fine) Others we'd like to stay for a month or two (would prefer a slightly more economical, home like living situation during these times.)

We're planning on driving.

Another question. We want to bring our dog with us. He's tiny (a Westie) and isn't too loud and he's housebroken. Does anyone think this will be a trouble?

~ Justin


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Smaller towns often don't have hotels. Motels are not as ubiquitous as in the USA. Most economical accommodations are near bus stations and the next choice would be in 'centro,' downtown, where you would be close to activities, shopping, points of interest like museums, churches, etc. Except in areas popular with expats, real estate and rental agencies are rare. You will have to ask about rentals in small towns or look for them in classifieds in large cities.
Be sure you know about the temporary importation of your car and your responsibilities for removing it from Mexico, no matter what, and for Mexican insurance.
Mexicans do NOT travel with animals and they are NOT welcome in the majority of hotels or rentals. Even those folks traveling to a single destination have trouble finding a place to stay with animals when they have to stay a night or two along the way. I couldn't imagine trying to enjoy a vacation with even one of our dogs. It won't be able to stay in the car because of the heat and will not be welcome in restaurants or any other place you might want to visit. I really would suggest that you board the dog while you travel or hire a dog-sitter to stay in your home. In general, dogs are watchdogs here, not house pets, and are quite expendable in many cases.


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to know about the dog situation...

The problem is we're planning on being gone/traveling for 1-2 years (I will still be working as I do everything over the internet pretty much anyway.) We will definitely want to bring our dog though. He's really small... like less than 15 pounds.

Is this the situation in all of Mexico? How about Central & South American countries?

~ Justin


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess I should also make the whole picture clear.

* I'm 32 and my wife is 29. We have 1 small dog.

* I will still be working as I work online. She works for herself, but will be taking a sabatical.

* We will also have a decent amount of savings JUST for this excursion.

* We're wanting to stay in multiple places at least from the top of Mexico into Central America (hopefully South America).

* We will be driving an older Jeep Cherokee.

* We're not picky... not looking for 4 star hotels or perfect beach cottages... we'll be happy with a small studio above a store or a little house in the middle of town or a decent hotel room.

* We are thinking of traveling from March 2009 to ? This will all depend on money and such, but I think with my average income we'd be fine to do this for as long as we wanted.

* We are also kind of looking for a place to up and move to in the future.

If anyone else has opinions, etc. we'd love to hear them.

~ Justin


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other thing you might want to look into as you plan for this trip - the various visa requirements for all the countries you are planning on passing through. Generally you only need a visa if you will be staying more than 90 days in a country, but that isn't always the case. 

Plus, if you will be passing through a country like Mexico both going and coming back, make sure you don't run afoul of any regulations on back-to-back stays that add up to 90 days. Also, if your plan to continue to work (even online) may run afoul of any local laws or subject you to taxation. Chances are that you'll be able to exempt your earnings during this time on your US tax returns, but you may want to talk to a tax advisor before you go to make sure you are straight on the requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Bev... great points I hadn't thought of yet.

~ Justin



Bevdeforges said:


> One other thing you might want to look into as you plan for this trip - the various visa requirements for all the countries you are planning on passing through. Generally you only need a visa if you will be staying more than 90 days in a country, but that isn't always the case.
> 
> Plus, if you will be passing through a country like Mexico both going and coming back, make sure you don't run afoul of any regulations on back-to-back stays that add up to 90 days. Also, if your plan to continue to work (even online) may run afoul of any local laws or subject you to taxation. Chances are that you'll be able to exempt your earnings during this time on your US tax returns, but you may want to talk to a tax advisor before you go to make sure you are straight on the requirements.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Extended travel, plus....*

Ok, I have a better picture. It seems that you want to explore and work while you're doing it. Great approach, especially being able to work online. Most cities of any size will have cybercafes and some will have coffee shops with WiFi, so that will be relatively easy. When you rent for several months, you would have to get a phone in your own name in order to have DSL from Telmex. If you were in an area served by Cable, that would probably be easier and also faster.
You will still have a problem traveling with a dog in Mexico, but you'll have to learn how to handle that as you go. In cases where you just want to sleep (you can't leave and return to the room) you can use 'no-tell' motels. They offer total privacy and security for up to 12 hours and are cheap. Just walk the dog before checking in at bedtime. Since you never come face to face with management, you can take the dog in discreetly.
If your Cherokee has the spare on an external bracket, have it welded to the door and add locking lug nuts to it and all your wheels. A club, alarm and a kill switch are recommended.
When you are attracted to any particular place to settle, be sure to visit it in all seasons; some are intolerably hot & humid for more than half the year. That makes the coastal areas undesirable for most folks. It is better to look into the central highlands of Mexico for climate. I can't advise about Central or South America, just Mexico and, particularly, the Lake Chapala/Guadalajara area, where we have lived since 2001. We are within half a day's drive of Pacific beaches and only visit them just before, or just after winter high season in order to get affordable prices. You can find some villages on the beaches where you may be able to 'camp' economically but many are not recommended.
If your online work is billed from the USA, paid there and deposited there, your only tax liability will be in the USA, as usual. Nothing will change in that regard.
When you enter Mexico, you will have to temporarily import your car. Be absolutely sure that you reverse the process and keep all receipts for the sticker whenever you leave Mexico.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There should be no tax considerations and it's very common to leave and re-enter for a new visa (Mexico at least)

You have to have an auto permit so have all your papers ready for that. You don't say how long the whole trip let alone how long you'll stay in each area. Apartment rentals are hard to find for short periods so will probably be stuck with motels/hotels.

Internet access is pretty good in most of Mexico but you'll be limited to Internet Cafes of which there are many


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

RVGringo & Sparks...

Thanks for the posts.

We talked to a few people and I'm not sure, but they were saying we may have to have Hendrix (our dog) put in quarantine prior to taking him into other countries?? Anyone know?

All the other info is greatly appreciated.

Anyone know anything about satellite internet... I was thinking of trying to get something like that set up for the whole trip?

Also was maybe thinking of buying a small RV instead of bringing the Cherokee... then we'd ALWAYS have someplace to stay...

~ Justin


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It depends on the country. Countries, and states, that don't have rabies usually require pet quarantines. Hawaii, for instance, used to require one. I'm not sure they still do. The UK, also, had a long quarantine.


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Synthia. 



synthia said:


> It depends on the country. Countries, and states, that don't have rabies usually require pet quarantines. Hawaii, for instance, used to require one. I'm not sure they still do. The UK, also, had a long quarantine.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

How are you planning to get the car to South America? The PanAmerican Highway has not been open through the Darien Gap area in Panama for close to twenty years. There are trails, but walking it is not possible because you have to contend with local tribes, drug traffickers from Colombia hiding out, gang members from Colombia hiding out, and, oh yes, there is no government presence at all. No towns, no mayors, no police no army. 

So if you are going to South America, you will have to ship the car, leave it, or sell it. You can't sell it, because what you guarantee when you enter a country with a car is just that, that you will not sell it and you will remove it. You won't be able to leave it there after your visa expires either. And if you planned a one-way trip, with a car sale and a flight at the end, that won't be allowed either.

And be sure you have your paperwork in order, make sure you have all the numbers from all the documents recorded somewhere, and you should probably scan them and store them on the internet somewhere (I use a notes section that comes with my e-mail). Because you have to have them with the car, and if you car is stolen, and the papers are inside, you will be in for a lot of hassle even with copies. And if you store them on your computer and that is stolen...

Also, check into safety as far as driving through Guatemala is concerned.


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Synthia ~

South America is somewhere we'd like to go, but probably on another excursion. 

~ J.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If your dog has an international health certificate showing recent shots, you will be OK entering Mexico; however, other countries may have different requirements and you should investigate each one for what they are for you, your vehicle, your possessions and your pet.
The RV idea will help with the 'dog problem' but you should know that campgrounds are not what you might expect in the US or Europe. Often, you will be staying at a Pemex gas station, in front of the local police station or wherever you can ask and gain permission. Some hotels & motels have parking lots with electric hook-up and will allow you to use a shower. Look for a camping guide to Mexico online but don't expect it to be up to date. You will seldom have electricity sufficient to operate an RV air conditioner and that can be onerous.


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

My S.O. and I drove down the west coast of Mexico, thru Guatemala and into Honduras 2 years ago with 2 Belgian Malinois (Shepards) in a blazer. We stayed in motels the entire time although we had a tent. We only encountered one problem with one motel owner/manager in Mexico somewhere around Acapulco. This ocurred because I had told the night clerk and got permission from him but the owner/manager was a little upset when he showed up the next morning. 

When we checked in I always right upfront told the staff/manager that we had two dogs, they are clean and you won't have any trouble. So that was one time out of I think 14 nights. We stayed in some fairly pricey places and one or two pretty dismal places. Once or twice we were turned down but it was amicable. Chiquimula, Guatemala was the only place where they kind of turned up their noses but allowed us to stay anyway. 

It is true in general that latin america has no respect or liking for dogs, viewing them purely in a utilitarian sense and not anything else. Most of them also understand cultures are different. They do understand the protection aspect very well however. 

You need to get an international health certificate for your dog. Start the process with a U.S. vet. 

Mexican customs/ immigration was completely uninterested in our dogs at the border (Lukeville, Az.). Customs did go thru our vehicle a little bit though. 

I showed the Guatemalans the certificate at that border and it was no problem. The immigration official barely registered it. Don't fall for the tramadores at the borders. Or if you do, go everywhere with them and hang onto your own documents. 

Some very good info is available at brindle press. 

One smallish dog won't be any trouble to speak of IMO. Especially if there are two of you.

I reread your post and will add a couple of things. 

We did stay in one of those "discreet motels" for one night in Mexico. They are recognizable because they are always on the outskirts and have covered, concealed parking. You won't have trouble recognizing them. 

When you cross into Guatemala you get a 90 day visa, this is good for Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador and Nicaragua. In order to renew this you have to go to Costa Rica, Belize or Mexico. There are no problems now that I'm aware of with renewals. Belize takes advantage of this and so they charge 50 usd. 

I am pretty sure you can sell your vehicle in Paraguay if you get that far. 

The Darien Gap never has had a road. I walked thru it 25 years ago but don't know the conditions now. They were saying the same things then about bandits etc that they say now. However Colombia didn't have the FARC then far as I know. 

As far as renting, it shouldn't be alot of trouble if your Spanish is reasonable. Find a place you like and start asking around. Someone will step up most likely. Patience is a key element.


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Jamie ~

Thanks so much for all the helpful info. That is all great to hear. I figured there had to be a way to take our boy (the dog) with us. 

~ Justin


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I stand corrected. Although I need to re-read Tim Cahill's "Road Fever". I'd swear they drove through, but it's been a while.


----------



## EEK! (May 15, 2007)

Do you speak Spanish? Most areas of Mexico that have tourist, it is not necessary. But, for your adventure ... it is really a plus. Some of the bad things (and areas) of certain countries you really need to take note. To me, Mexico is safer than the US. But, there are areas I would not set foot in. Have a great adventure. EEK!


----------



## jwhedon (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's another question...

Obviously this is all personal preference, but does anyone have an opinion on whether it would be better to travel the West or East coast of Mexico? We're starting to work on our plan & route and wanted to see if anyone had advice or experiences to share.

Thanks,

~ Justin Lake Whedon
Web Design | Graphic Design | Kansas City | Worldwide | Justin Whedon


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Coasts of Mexico*

You will definitely see more ocean and beaches on the west coast. Much of the east coast is low, flat, marshy coastal plain and the highways are therefore inland from the coast for most of the trip.
The west coast offers more mountains and ocean beaches within easy reach of the highway.


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

I have driven both and I wouldn't want to drive the west coast again. Winding slow roads and millions of topes and tumulos. 

It all depends on what you want though. In our case I wanted to see Puerto Escondido because I had wanted to go there 30 years ago. 

The East coast is a breeze in comparison. My route was from Palomas, Chihuahua to Chihuahua City and east, south east to the coast and then south to Honduras. Cutting across Northern Mexico wasn't all that great and if I did it again I'd probably cross closer to Matamoros. 

The cuotas, if you use them and it's hard not too, are numerous and expensive, it seems there is a toll both every 20 miles . The toll costs will add a fair amount to your budget. They are numerous on both coasts.


Just personal preference but I don't plan on ever taking the west coast again. 

There are lots of military checkpoints but most of them seem to be for north bound traffic.


----------

